# Good Hollow body guitar for stoner metal??



## 5656130 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just lookin for a good hollow body for stoner metal.
yes yes i know they dont handle gain well and feedback alot its a handicap ive noted but hey im gonna bring it on down to c standard and load it with gain just for the hell of it haha!


----------



## AHelm (Jan 22, 2011)

Bury your dead plays esp/ltd xtones? not calling them stoner metal, but theyre heavy . idk haha never even owned anything but a solid body


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 22, 2011)

Epiphone 335 dot works for this guy



I'm still thinking about getting one of these for the same sort of idea.

Agile Harm 1 FG Ash Toast Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com

Agile Harm 1 Nat Ash Toast Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah ive seen that video really dug his tone i would get a 335 but id really like the body to bigger like on a gretsch


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm really more into semihollows than full hollow bodies, so we differ. 

Why not get a Gretsch then?  Or at least try one out.


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha yeah i know i was trying a few gretschs and i really likem i just had one problem...color choices i dont wanna step out with a orange gretsch and lay down some electric wizard ya know lol but it would be hella funny


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 22, 2011)

Orange guitar, orange amp, match made in heaven.


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lmao if only i had the money to spend on a orange amp i would do it for shits and giggles orange makes everything metal


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 22, 2011)

Carvin AE185 is the best semi-hollow for rock/metal region also.. I just got mine in on thursday, and wow, I can play thru any metal that uses only a low E/D, such as Megadeth, and it actually sounds good! It feedbacks only if you let the strings vibrate for more than 1 second, otherwise it doesnt feedback at all..

Check it out, its really awesome. 24 frets and great neckthru joint too!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Some thoughts are:

Gibson ES-135 or ES-137







Gibson or Ep[iphone ES-175





If you can afford one (they're quite a bit cheaper used), Howard Roberts Fusion (a 1980 Howard Roberts Fusion was my main gigging axe in the heavy rock bands I was in, in the 1990s)





Or, if you want a Gretsch, go for it. I used to have a Gretsch Country Club, that was a great guitar. It also sounded surprisingly brutal at high gain (as forum member Samer [who tried it out] will attest to). I miss it (I had to sell it to make good on paying for an eBay auction I won, but screwed up on the payement details). BYW, they do come on other colors besides orange. The Tennesse Rose comes in burgundy. Don't forget the White or Black Falcons, or the Black Phoenix. If you can't afford a Proline, the 5120 Electromatics also come in black, and vintage sunburst.

Oh yeah, and I hope you're good at controlling feedback. Unless you want to (IMO) cheese out and stuff rags or styrofoam in a hollow or semi-hollow (I think doing so, negatively affects their sound), you need to learn some techniques to deal with feedback, or they'll howl uncontrollably at high volume, and high gain. If you can control the feedback, they have a wonderfully throaty sound when they're cranked, and it's fun playing with making them feed back!


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for all the recommendations ill hopefully be able to make up my mind soon


----------



## jymellis (Jan 23, 2011)

ibanez artcore?


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 23, 2011)

sounds like someone wants to play some queens


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 23, 2011)

a Gretsch would just be a nightmare in terms of feedback. I have a similar sized jazz box and it just wont behave despite numerous attempts with different methods.

I highly recommend an Epiphone Sheraton II. They have a solid core so feedback is easy to control and you get all that good hollow body tone.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 23, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> I highly recommend an Epiphone Sheraton II. They have a solid core so feedback is easy to control and you get all that good hollow body tone.



Agreed. Good guitar and not expensive on the used market.


----------



## Xodus (Jan 23, 2011)

PRS? The guy from Daath uses their semihollows and they make an SE version for pretty cheap.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2011)

Probably way out of your price range, but those Wes Borland Yamaha's look pretty delicious


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 23, 2011)

Xodus said:


> PRS? The guy from Daath uses their semihollows and they make an SE version for pretty cheap.


 
Actually the SE Custom Semi-Hollow was discontinued this year. I found a NOS one at Dave's Guitar Shop, and put it on layaway. Hopefully sometime next month, I can make the trip there (Dave's is on the other side of the state from me, and I need an excuse to pay the place a visit, since I haven't been there since the 90s), and pick it up.

Here's a vid of a pretty good sounding one, by a guy in a harder edged alt-rock band.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 23, 2011)

5656130 said:


> haha yeah i know i was trying a few gretschs and i really likem i just had one problem...color choices i dont wanna step out with a orange gretsch and lay down some electric wizard ya know lol but it would be hella funny



Why? You could name it your Orange Goblin...

Guitar color has no affect on what you play, y'know.


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 23, 2011)

WillingWell said:


> sounds like someone wants to play some queens




Queens electric wizard and sleep are all in my category for getting it haha


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 23, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Why? You could name it your Orange Goblin...
> 
> Guitar color has no affect on what you play, y'know.




Good point actually after thinking about and looking at them again i kinda do like the orange color


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 23, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> Probably way out of your price range, but those Wes Borland Yamaha's look pretty delicious



i checked those out i really dont like the body shape of that thing lol and why does the trem look like a floyd ? lol


----------



## 5656130 (Jan 23, 2011)

speaking of more crazy ideas im not really even thinking about doing this but has anyone ever tried to put EMGs or a similar high output active or passive pickup in a hollow that would be hell on earth if it didnt feedback


----------



## Xodus (Jan 24, 2011)

5656130 said:


> speaking of more crazy ideas im not really even thinking about doing this but has anyone ever tried to put EMGs or a similar high output active or passive pickup in a hollow that would be hell on earth if it didnt feedback


Somebody on Ultimate Guitar put BKP Warpigs into a semihollow, I think it worked well but I can't remember.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 24, 2011)

The Yamaha AEX 1500 is a pretty good guitar that will do jazz and rock. It was developed with Martin Taylor.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 24, 2011)

5656130 said:


> speaking of more crazy ideas im not really even thinking about doing this but has anyone ever tried to put EMGs or a similar high output active or passive pickup in a hollow that would be hell on earth if it didnt feedback


 
It's been done. Rik Emmet of Triumph did it to his Framus Jan Akkerman in the mid 80s. He briefly put EMG 85s in it.

Here's Rik's Framus Jan Akkerman with it's more usual DiMarzio Super Distortions.






I also knew a guy back in the late 80s, who put EMGs into all of his guitars. One of them was a Gibson ES Artist (basically an ES-335 without f-holes). It sounded OK. But he mainly played at classic southern rock levels of gain.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 25, 2011)

I say you can't go wrong with an Ibanez Artcore. I had one briefly. Ran it through a Metal Muff into a Vox AC30. Very "stonerific" sounding.

This little guy right here;






If you want the Gretsch style, they have the AFS series; http://www.ibanez.com/HollowBodyGuitars/Series-afs


----------

